# Central Maine Plowing 1/29/08



## Spudman (Dec 31, 2008)

Spent the day plowing out our grain and potato storages, so I had the chance to take a couple pictures. We got about 8 inches total here in Central Maine. Truck is a 2007 Toyota Tundra with a 7.5' Fisher MM2. We also plow with a 2004 Chevy 2500HD Duramax with an 8.5' Fisher MM1and a 2000 GMC 3500 SRW with an 8' Fisher MM1.


----------



## Spudman (Dec 31, 2008)

*Wrong date*

Whoops! I meant 1/29/09.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice truck! We had 10 inches or so and then it changed to freezing rain for a while. I'm going to dig out the atv and snowblower tomorrow to cut back the snow banks some.


----------



## Spudman (Dec 31, 2008)

Banks are getting pretty tall around here too. We've already had to push them back a couple of times with the backhoe and loader tractor, just so we could get trucks in and out of the dooryards. It's hard to load haul potatoes and corn when you can barely get the trucks turned around! We stay pretty busy keeping stuff cleared when it snows. 

What part of the state are you located in?


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I was working in Calais, living in Baileyville, until Nov. I started working in Fort Fairfield then. I still have my house down there so I travel down on my days off, the wife and daughter are still down there. I am staying at my brother's place right not and there isn't much room to put snow there! He usually brings a tractor with a blower on it home to clear the banks back. I don't work until 4 tomorrow so it will give me something to do!


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

nice pics. we only got about 4" then an hour of rain. then cold..... slush and ice.... what a mess.

that toy looks good with a fisher


----------



## Spudman (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah I'm real happy with the truck. It's got plenty of power for pushing snow and handles the 7.5' RD plow really well. Only about a half inch drop on the front end when the plow is raised. It will eventually need a new set of tires, but hopefully they will last through this winter and planting season in May/June. We'll see.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I put some Firestone Destination a/t on my truck, and the wife's Yukon, last summer. They haven't let me down yet.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Spudman;736246 said:


> Yeah I'm real happy with the truck. It's got plenty of power for pushing snow and handles the 7.5' RD plow really well. Only about a half inch drop on the front end when the plow is raised.


When I bought my 7.5' SD for my Tundra they dealer toled me it couldn't handle a 7.5' HD (same thing as the 7.5' RD they just changed the name). I wish I had bought the 7.5' HD now.


----------



## By"US"Snow (Jan 6, 2010)

We have put 7.5' HT's and HD's on 1/2 Tons. If you plow anything other than yourself and a few drives then the HD would have been a better choice. Price wise there is not much of a difference.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

By"US"Snow;1087397 said:


> We have put 7.5' HT's and HD's on 1/2 Tons. If you plow anything other than yourself and a few drives then the HD would have been a better choice. Price wise there is not much of a difference.


Do you sell many 7.5' SD plows?


----------



## By"US"Snow (Jan 6, 2010)

Nope. Biggest Sellers are 7.5' HT's for 1/2 Tons and 8' HD's for 3/4 Tons.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

By"US"Snow;1087404 said:


> Nope. Biggest Sellers are 7.5' HT's for 1/2 Tons and 8' HD's for 3/4 Tons.


Have you put many plows on 2007 and newer Toyota Tundras?


----------



## By"US"Snow (Jan 6, 2010)

At our local shop, no. We provide all the plows to the Varney dealers in Bangor and Pittsfield so I believe they have only put plows on GMC's and Chevy's. This year we have only put plows on Ford's, GMC's and Chevy's at our shop in Jonesboro.


----------



## Spudman (Dec 31, 2008)

For the 2009-2010 season I upgraded from the 7.5' RD series to a 7.5' X-Blade, which is slightly heavier at 742 pounds or so. I also upgraded the front suspension with height adjustable struts which helps not only to get the front end up higher, it preloads the coil spring moreso than the stock struts, resulting in less overall nose drop when the plow is raised.

Overall I am very pleased with the combination of Tundra and X-Blade, and have had no mechanical problems at all after two seasons of plowing.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Spudman;1087818 said:


> For the 2009-2010 season I upgraded from the 7.5' RD series to a 7.5' X-Blade, which is slightly heavier at 742 pounds or so. I also upgraded the front suspension with height adjustable struts which helps not only to get the front end up higher, it preloads the coil spring moreso than the stock struts, resulting in less overall nose drop when the plow is raised.
> 
> Overall I am very pleased with the combination of Tundra and X-Blade, and have had no mechanical problems at all after two seasons of plowing.


I realy wish I had bought a 7.5' HD instead of my 7.5' SD.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

mercer_me;1087827 said:


> I realy wish I had bought a 7.5' HD instead of my 7.5' SD.


No one says you have to stay with the SD... Sell the 7.5 SD and buy a 7.5 HD Also to be safe add timbrens to the front.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

XxChevy-HDxX;1087929 said:


> No one says you have to stay with the SD... Sell the 7.5 SD and buy a 7.5 HD Also to be safe add timbrens to the front.


I'm a cheap ******* and I hate selling things for a loss like that.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

mercer_me;1087933 said:


> I'm a cheap ******* and I hate selling things for a loss like that.


See if Brad will take a trade.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Stik208;1088318 said:


> See if Brad will take a trade.


Who is Brad?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

mercer_me;1088536 said:


> Who is Brad?


Brad96z28, he is down in Mass. He has a whole slew of Fishers for sale in exquisit condition.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=104889


----------

